# Private schools in Athens



## bagheerab (May 9, 2009)

Hi,

We might be moving to Athens Greece this summer. We have a 10 year old who does not speak any Greek. Because of that we would like to send him to a private school that speaks English, but would also help him learn Greek. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the private schools in Athens and would like to share which one they preferred and why.

Also, my husband and I will both be working. Are there summer programs that we could enroll our son in during the summer?

Thank you for your help!


----------

